# Where can I buy scroll saw ready timber?



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello I am doing quite a lot of work on my scroll saw lately and cant seem to find a good place to find thin solid timber here in Sydney, Australia. I am looking for mostly 1/2" and 1/4" solid wood. Is there any shop or an online shop anywhere in Sydney where I could buy some wood? I have been searching a lot and cant find anything suitable so could you please help?

Thank you
Tim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

There are actually two ways you can get thinner wood, if you can't find what you are looking for.

(1).......If you have a band saw, you can re-saw wood from thicker material…......!!!!

(2).......If you have a planer, or jointer, you can do the same thing with those…....Band saw it to a little thicker than you need, and plane or joint it down to the thickness you need….........!!!!


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Rick, I do not have a bandsaw, planer or jointer. So thats a big problem I am facing if I am going to make my own.
But thank you for the reply I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Tim,

Since you don't have those tools, and can't find the wood you need in Australia, you may have to order from the U.S…....There are several good outlets for wood, such as Rockler, Woodworkers Supply, or just about any mail-order wood retailer, and some wholesalers…...Do you get woodworking supply catalogs there.?
Just go online, and look up wood suppliers….Hope yopu find what you are looking for….Good luck…..


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Rick I will try that. Sometimes I wish I lived over there in America, but im happy living down under


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Nonsense ! Get in the phone book and find a cabinet shop or 10. Tell them what you need. You've got some insane wood available in Aussieland. Those are the guys who can find it.
" Order from The Empire-"center of the universe". How about Brazil ?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with Loco about the wonderful wood available in Australia. There are also quite a few Australian 
Lumberjocks on this site such as Degoose, Bob Collins and Sam Shakour iwho might be able to help. Try to
google wood suppliers, sawmills etc. I know you are down under, compared to us, but there has to be a
few wood suppliers. If you can find that nice picture of a 53-54 Corvette, you should be able to find wood.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Tim, there are plenty of wood resources here in Aus. and it is a matter of getting the finger out and doing some searching on the net. Approach local cabinet makers for their off cuts, same with wood suppliers. If you
haven't got a bandsaw, thicknesser etc join a wood working club that has all the equipment you need to use.
As Gus said look up Aussie LJ's. Sam is in Sydney, Degroose in Qld and a are nice people who you can approach,
I am in Central Victoria, If you have warehouses in your area you may be able to get shipping pallets (they
usually give them away). Just a matter of looking, wood is every where.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Red Mallee Burl, Coolibah Burl and Brown Mallee Burl.
He bought them before you found them. Get to work !
http://www.dreamburls.com/


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Timothy. I wish I lived there,I'd cut you all you need. You have some the greatest wood in the world there. I'm sure you can find some one to cut it for you and plane it to the thickness you need. I'll bet one of the local Lumberjocks would be happy to do it for a fellow LJ!!

Cheers, Jim


----------

